# Bouncer/doorman?



## Scottswald

any of you here doormen?

how would i get started (what courses would i go on and how long would they take)?

what is the pay like?

How much does bodysize make a differance?


----------



## pauly7582

first off I wouldnt work in Blyth lol.

ok seriously...

do door supervisors course

get SIA badge (takeages tocome through)

start working.

do a search lots of threads on it. one started by me.

honestly though if you dont have pals who do it now. it'l be hard to get work imo.

a lot of peole will say size doesnt make a difference but if a 12 stone fella was trying to eject me from the premises then not a lot would be happening.


----------



## warren

pauly7582 said:


> first off I wouldnt work in Blyth lol.
> 
> ok seriously...
> 
> do door supervisors course
> 
> get SIA badge (takeages tocome through)
> 
> start working.
> 
> do a search lots of threads on it. one started by me.
> 
> honestly though if you dont have pals who do it now. it'l be hard to get work imo.
> 
> a lot of peole will say size doesnt make a difference but if a 12 stone fella was trying to eject me from the premises then not a lot would be happening.


you would be suprised mate, remember its not the size of the dog in the fight but the size of the fight in the dog. you cant understamate what small joint manipulation can do to any one, im only 12 st something on average but i have never struggled to take on bigger blokes.


----------



## Scottswald

i know people in whitley bay who work the doors.

i'm 6 foot and 15 stone, big enough?


----------



## pauly7582

warren_1987 said:


> you would be suprised mate, remember its not the size of the dog in the fight but the size of the fight in the dog. you cant understamate what small joint manipulation can do to any one, im only 12 st something on average but i have never struggled to take on bigger blokes.


Oh im not disputing he could be a wicked fighter and take me on toe to toe.

Ok, maybe take my pal who is 21st and about 12%bf off season. I think I'd have bother moving him alone. remember, I'm not allowed to knock him out or to use any method of attack. But then you got the team to depend on...if they any good. Pressure points would come in useful but then I have to be careful so as not to be seen to intend to cause harm by the 200 punters watching us.

But of course. Not being massive doesnt mean you cant be an excellent door supervisor.


----------



## pauly7582

Scottswald said:


> i know people in whitley bay who work the doors.
> 
> i'm 6 foot and 15 stone, big enough?


Certainly. My point was that it would be sensible to have greater strength than average joe beer guzzler.

I was thinking of one lad I knew who was 5ft nothing at all and 'a bit' stocky. He couldnt even get women to leave the bar at chucking out time. He was found in the mens toilets once beggin some jocks to leave while they tugged on his tie and tickled his ears.


----------



## Scottswald

how long does the course take?

what is pay like generally?


----------



## warren

i think the main thing the door lads have over the punters is a clear head, people say oh you couldnt et me in a finger lock im too quick but they forget that alcohol impares reactions and lets be straight most ppl who need escorting out are most likley under the influence anyway. i know what your saying though its hard one on one to move a big bloke. i suppose its different when not alowed to show attacking force, not that the bouncers up here give a toss anyway lol.


----------



## Scottswald

i've been looking it up a bit and am i correct in thinking that it takes 4 days for the course and contains 2 exams?


----------



## Britbb

What do you wanna do this sh1t for mate?

My advice is to only do doorwork as a last resort other than drug dealing tbh.

After working for 5 years on the doors, i never want to do it again. Its too difficult these days because you are hated by everyone. Hated by customers, by chavs, by managers/owners and by police.

The doorman (or glass collector) is always the one who is blamed...except the glass collector gets away with it because hes just a glas collector.

There are also so many terrible doormen in london who dont have a clue hwo to act with customers. I saw a friend lastnight who is a singer in a show in london, i was on her guestlist. I go into the venue and the doorman thinks its right to start punching my arm (because im a bodybuilder) and thinks its a way of showing comradship type thing...the idiot didnt know that it was the arm that my bursitis is in. Had he not stopped when i told him to then himself and the owner (who was on the door) of the venue would have had their heads both put through the glass.

Im being totally serious here aswell.

I AM SICK AND TIRED of having foolish doorman do or act 'ard' or try to be 'comrads' when they dont know me.

Ive been spoken to badly by doormen, they dont realise that ive been head doorman before in a one of londons largest clubs for a while. Yet they talk to me (17 stone ripped) in a condescending way. So i can totally understand peoples frustrations with doormen because there are some really useless ones out there. With an aggressive attitutde and no peoples skills, totally useless for any team.

Ah, i dont want to go off on a rant, there are w4nkers all over the place thesedays.

Its not your fault but i know you wont listen to me and youll be working the doors asap (probably take you a year if you apply and do your course now, thats how slow the sia are)...but then in 6 years time youll be saying exactly the same thing.

If you can get work at a pizza restaraunt or somewhere in london, an expensive restaraunt where nothing really happens then take that. Youll only get a tenner an hour and itll be extremely boring and youll have to put up with pretty and snobby goldigger women and extremely snobby men looking down on you on the time because you are a 'useless meathead' (infact the bigger and better built you are and more effort you put into your physique and more knowledge about training and science of bodysculpture you have, the more they will look down on you. But at least no trouble, afterall chavs dont want to come into an expensive restaraunt as they cant afford to eat in there...but if you work a busy club then expect to have to deal with violence regularly.


----------



## evad

did the doors for 4 and a half years until i sacked it off a couple of weeks ago, here is my take on it

i got my sia badge when they first came out, i did a 30hr course and got the badge, i came to renew my badge in october and am waiting for my new badge to come (ive been working while i am waiting though) but that is a different story

in my time i have earned the following wages.....

started as a 19 year old on £7.22

went up to £8.50 with a new firm

went up to £10 with the same firm

went up to £11 an hour with a different firm

dropped to £9.60 (as a maximum) with the same firm when we had to go cards-in

over my time i have worked some of the roughest places going as a part time job, the places where people "run" them but are too scared to go into town, the places where the lads are big AND can fight/battle

so in my time i have had some fun as you can probably imagine, i ended up working on a cushy number not long ago, then the cards-in thing came in and i gradually started to lose interest

when the cards-in thing came in a lot of our lads left, the ones that come in are like united selling christiano ronaldo and buying nick barmby, they act hard but dont have the balls to back it up, i am young (24 in august) and have never started a fight first, even on the doors, any problems/fun i have had has been self defence

however lads these days do not use their hands, they will use weapons, the bigger you are the more this happens (i have found), when i was smaller they used to hit me now i am bigger they go home to get a tool/blade

however turn it to the advantages the job is a laugh from start to finish, you kind of develop a different sense of humour and see some proper funny 5hit, you can if you want to play around with people (although i would not recommend this  ) and some of the best mates i have are from back about 3 years ago when i worked, it went off and they were there and vice versa

nowadays it goes off, you look to see who's there and realise its just you

i started a thread a bit ago about someone coming back to stab me with a kitchen fork, now this is a very comical story, i still laugh about it but a fork could take your eye/throat out

if i had not been so busy laughing i would have dealt with the lad, but the sad thing is that i had NO confidence at all in the lads i was working with, so would have had to take the lad out AND his five mates (holding bottles) on my own, possible but not easy

my advice? dont do it


----------



## Britbb

Scottswald said:


> i've been looking it up a bit and am i correct in thinking that it takes 4 days for the course and contains 2 exams?


Correct, then 8 months to get your badge.


----------



## NB89

there has been a lot of threads about this on the site, i always read them with interest. britbb and dave always make good input.

i use to think working doors would be an orite way of making money while at uni, seeing as where i go out it is generally quite safe and the doormen are generally nice guys. now i will stay away like the plague, the sh!t i have read about it makes me never want to do it!


----------



## paulo

did it for a while when mrs a student-no hassles or dramas as a posh place really but hated it,not for me really,guys i worked with liked it though.


----------



## chronic-2001

Dont understand why anyone would want to be a doorman, they get so much hassle, most of the ones ive met are alrite lads but theres a few complete and utter knob heads, e.g i got smacked in the back of my head once then held down by 4 doormen because they 'mistook me for someone else' ****ing tossers, was going to phone police but like they said 'one lad who's been out on the drink against 4 totally sober doormen' fuking bastards! argggh made me sort of resent them all now


----------



## fozyspilgrims

My wife gets work quite easy and she earns £10-£11 an hour.


----------



## warren

i have just applied for a job in the club my gf works in she is friends with the head doorman and he says he will put in a word and doesnt see why i wouldnt be accepted. its a ifferent type club, guys up here in newcastle will know it, carling acadamy, there is never any bother there usually gigs and students there, he saays only 5 people there have sia qual but recomends i get it, untill then he is says i will just be ''event cover'' only £6 something ph until i get it but not too fussed, all he says is if ever anything does kick off then use the radio ( i thought he meant to hit them lol ) to call for a sia lad unless cant be elped or threatened then use reasnoble force.


----------



## evad

> there has been a lot of threads about this on the site, i always read them with interest. britbb and dave always make good input.
> 
> i use to think working doors would be an orite way of making money while at uni, seeing as where i go out it is generally quite safe and the doormen are generally nice guys. now i will stay away like the plague, the sh!t i have read about it makes me never want to do it!


don't get me wrong i still enjoy the job and it is mostly just a laugh from start to finish, but the wages are not going up as the danger goes up at the same time

one question i was asked was would i rather

stand out in the snow all night and fight people with blades all weekend for £10 an hour

or

stack shelves in tesco on nights for £10 an hour

the answer is none of the above, but it is worth noting that the money often doesnt reflect the danger


----------



## bkotey

chronic-2001 said:


> Dont understand why anyone would want to be a doorman, they get so much hassle, most of the ones ive met are alrite lads but theres a few complete and utter knob heads, e.g i got smacked in the back of my head once then held down by 4 doormen because they 'mistook me for someone else' ****ing tossers, was going to phone police but like they said 'one lad who's been out on the drink against 4 totally sober doormen' fuking bastards! argggh made me sort of resent them all now


This happens all to often these days. Ther are some C*nts knocking about on the doors as well as inside these places. My method is to stay sober! Just as funny, far safer and pulling ****ed birds when sober is far easier :thumbup1:


----------



## Ribeye

i only lasted 4 nights in manchester about 10yrs ago. I took the abuse too personally and it jusnt wasn't my cup of tea. Nice money as a student but i did not enjoy it even slightly. I'm a confrontational wuss!


----------



## Scottswald

where did you guys who are doormen, do the course?

can i do it up here or do i have to travel?


----------



## evad

local council should do it or check out the 5hit

www.the-sia.org.uk


----------



## pob80

My advice now is I wouldnt bother with it mate ive done it 10 years off on 2 and nearly 8 solid its not what it used to be and in some instances the pay is worse when I started and more and more people coming through that cant do the job properly well they can do the job as far as whats asked of them on the sia courses but there ar5es go when you have 20 squadies fighting. I only work in a quiet bar twice a week if that when I feel like it because gone are the days of a regular solid club doorteam due to agencies now its a lucky dip on who in cases what you get to work with.


----------



## nowatchamacalit

Join a boxing club, quick way to make doormen friends.


----------



## Scottswald

i do boxing and jui-juitsu mate, know a few from them lyk


----------



## evad

> Join a boxing club, quick way to make doormen friends.


most of the lads i worked with resemble johnny vegas, very few could spell boxing if i am honest


----------



## nowatchamacalit

Scottswald said:


> i do boxing and jui-juitsu mate, know a few from them lyk


Well your foots in the door then


----------



## nowatchamacalit

davetherave said:


> most of the lads i worked with resemble johnny vegas, very few could spell boxing if i am honest


lol


----------



## warren

Scottswald said:


> where did you guys who are doormen, do the course?
> 
> can i do it up here or do i have to travel?


hi mate im from newcastle, ring south tyneside collage


----------



## evad

no i meant that they ate pies and fed off the lifestyle "i work for........" "i'll weigh you in" etc

wouldnt even know what a boxing gym looked like and just fed off the rep that they created for themselves

however these sort of people can get yo ua rep of your own when you actually do what they talk about, assuming you want a rep (i dont)


----------



## nowatchamacalit

I've never worked on the doors, just knew alot of boxers at training who were always asking me to come and work the doors, didn't fancy it though.

Too much like hard work


----------



## chronic-2001

davetherave said:


> most of the lads i worked with resemble johnny vegas, very few could spell boxing if i am honest


haha, there was some funny **** head b4 shouting at bouncers "away you fat ****s how high can ya bounce?" a couple of them were trying to grab him and he just kept slapping em lol, made me laff


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Been at it over 10yrs and recommend you dont do it.

Yes i earn more than quoted on here and would not do it for a penny less.


----------



## Nytol

I would advise against it too, it was pretty $hit 12 years ago, but now it is an insane thing to do, if you want to do it properly, yet stay out of prison.


----------



## evad

let me explain a typical saturday night,

someone tries to get in who is too pi55ed,

you refuse them,

you explain that in your opinion they have had too much and they are welcome when more sober

they drop a few names of people who are long retired or dead,

you explain that you used to work for some of them,

they call you a cnut,

they bounce round

you laugh

they threaten to shoot you,

you laugh,

they stand around shouting for hours

they try to get you to bang them the fook out so they can phone the police and get you done for gbh

they leave eventually

repeat


----------



## Britbb

davetherave said:


> let me explain a typical saturday night,
> 
> someone tries to get in who is too pi55ed,
> 
> you refuse them,
> 
> you explain that in your opinion they have had too much and they are welcome when more sober
> 
> they drop a few names of people who are long retired or dead,
> 
> you explain that you used to work for some of them,
> 
> they call you a cnut,
> 
> they bounce round
> 
> you laugh
> 
> they threaten to shoot you,
> 
> you laugh,
> 
> they stand around shouting for hours
> 
> they try to get you to bang them the fook out so they can phone the police and get you done for gbh
> 
> they leave eventually
> 
> repeat


You forgot to add that every 1 in 100 of these will actually be pathetic and drugged up enough to come back with a machete or a gun and then shoot you because they arent allowed into a pathetic little nightclub for 1 night.  :whistling:


----------



## evad

so far i can see a lot of recommendations for becoming a door supervisor hahaha


----------



## Pompey Tim

I worked the door for about 5 years, I started at Uni as it was a good wage for a part time job, and I was fortunate enough to get on a good solid experienced team who really taught me a lot. Davetherave is right when he says you develop a weird sense of humour, I saw some properly weird stuff that still makes me chuckle today, and that you can have a good crack, in fact the laughs are what keeps you going on an eight hour shift in the winter when nobody comes in and its chucking down with rain. I made some good friends, in fact two of my best friends were on that team, and we are still in touch all the time even though it has been 6 years since we all worked together!

I stopped working 3 years ago to concentrate on my main job and becaused the missus was getting fed up with me being out of the house 4 nights a week, and to be honest i would not go back to it now for the following reasons :

1.) Money is crap for the risks involved and the antisocial hours.

2.) The police make your life difficult and fail to support you in the majority of instances, in fact they would rather arrest the doorman than the **** that kicked off most of the time, I was arrested several times during my 5 year stint, released without charge every time, and could have ended up in prison etc. if something had gone wrong.

3.) Doorwork has a negative effect on your home life, my gf and I get on 100% better now that I am off the doors as I am not tired all the time, and not coming home stressed out by the scum and streetrats I have been dealing with all night.

4.) People look down on you and punters speak to you like ****, like BritBB says they just assume you are a thick meathead ( funnily enough, on my first team, out of 7 doormen, 5 had degrees ! )

5.) Having had a break, I now enjoy my weekends on the lash too much to want to do it any more

On a positive note, I firmly believe that door work helped me become more confident and articulate in dealing with people.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Nytol

Tim sounds like you had a good team, the last place I worked was by far the best, and they were all educated guys.

I would not trade my time on the door, it was invaluable to me, but it is not the same job now as it was 12-13 years ago, it got progressively harder to do, with the CCTV etc, the idiots stayed the same, but when you are getting $hit from both sides, (legal and cocks), then it just becomes too much hassle.

Right at the end, we actually had the Police making stuff up, as they did not like the fact we ran an effective door, that is something none of us needed.


----------



## Pompey Tim

Nytol said:


> Tim sounds like you had a good team, the last place I worked was by far the best, and they were all educated guys.


It was mate, and it always surprised people who actually took the time to talk to us and not just make assumptions.

Another thing about giving up the door is that my training has benefited massively, I have gained so much better on 7-8 hours sleep a night instead of the 4 or less I was getting back then ( which is ironic as it was when I was on the door that I was most desperate to put size on! :huh: )


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Lack of sleep and a hard to stick with diet is going to be detrimental to training.Sometimes i end up with a pizza or even a full on indian meal because it is far too late to be cooking at 2am.It also fcuks all any body clock system which doesn't help.

Then the tiredness.....i wont go there!! :whistling:

As for amount of times i have been arrested....about 12.Each time arrested you dont get paid even though its work related.I dont get holiday pay nor sick pay and i dont know anyone who does besides the people in management of agencies supplying mostly jacket fillers.

For the record,i've never worked for an agency and never will since the pay is utter crap.


----------



## brett the heart

ive been doin doors for years mate seriously dont do it pay **** for what you have to deal with. secondly unless you can accept that one day you could end up in hospital ide leave alone. ive been shot knife at my throat been in horrendouse fights were people have lost body parts not good mate. good side birds


----------



## BLUE(UK)

brett the heart said:


> . good side birds


Only if you struggle to 'pull' on a normal night out.

The birds who hang around the doormen have been around them all so rather you than me.


----------



## itraininthedark

body size does and doesnt make a difference ive done the doors since i was very young, out of neccessity, the sh*tter the door the more the money, to be honest mate its not worth getting on the doors, when your breaking your knuckles and hands a few times a year, and havin dangerous weapons pulled on you continuously through out your career.. your mates getting shot and stabbed around you for peanuts... people following you home after work doing you over on your front garden... you soon lose a taste for it.. if you dont have any mates that are doorman its gonna take you time to earn your respect, plenty of one on ones in the car parks.. takin down local hardmen on your own.. its not the greatest way to go, as the top doormen earn the big money, the others we call shirt fillers get fcuk all really, there just tehr to make up numbers, but as for size its always handy having big lads around (grave diggers lol) if your not the biggest yourself. To be honest mate id keep away from it, its a mugs game.. the stories will go on forever, and im sure many other doorman here will tell you many of the same experiences..its not a great life.. be a DJ, more money and plenty of birds.. why would you wanna get on the doors anyway? doe sit look fun? or cool? as it certainly isnt.


----------



## hertderg

Where are you looking to work mate ? As Pauly has said your home town ,Blyth might not be the best place, Whitley Bay can be a nightmare too,give Ashington a miss also :thumb: If you know of a crew that do the pubs in Morpeth that'll be your best bet, hardly any trouble and loads of posh flap to look at 

All the best with your choices mate.


----------



## Scottswald

how are the places/clubs that get busier earlier on in the night for bother? Not tooo bad?


----------



## evad

mate you could work the doors for years and years and never do ANYTHING, never launch anyone, never refuse anyone, etc

or you could do it all night, every night

in my 4 and a half years i have had some major 5hit to deal with, however if you split this over the whole 4 and a half years it doesnt sound so bad

one of the area managers has been on the phone to me trying to get me to go back as i have a good rep and to have me sat at home doesnt make sense to them, however im undecided whether that chapeter in my life is done or not (depends what money he offers  )

it all depends on what team you work with as well mate, the last place i was at for a stage of about 6 months i was the ONLY one who ever threw people out, or remembered who was barred, now bear in mind i was working on the front door and i still threw everyone out (the guy inside wouldnt do it and didnt have his head screwed on)

this puts you in possibly a very bad situation, be it with the punter, the manager or the police, particularly if it is a rough put-out


----------



## lilmisslea

hi couldnt help noticing that you were from newcastle and wondered if youd be able to help me find. someone??


----------



## paulo

davetherave said:


> did the doors for 4 and a half years until i sacked it off a couple of weeks ago, here is my take on it
> 
> i got my sia badge when they first came out, i did a 30hr course and got the badge, i came to renew my badge in october and am waiting for my new badge to come (ive been working while i am waiting though) but that is a different story
> 
> in my time i have earned the following wages.....
> 
> started as a 19 year old on £7.22
> 
> went up to £8.50 with a new firm
> 
> went up to £10 with the same firm
> 
> went up to £11 an hour with a different firm
> 
> dropped to £9.60 (as a maximum) with the same firm when we had to go cards-in
> 
> over my time i have worked some of the roughest places going as a part time job, the places where people "run" them but are too scared to go into town, the places where the lads are big AND can fight/battle
> 
> so in my time i have had some fun as you can probably imagine, i ended up working on a cushy number not long ago, then the cards-in thing came in and i gradually started to lose interest
> 
> when the cards-in thing came in a lot of our lads left, the ones that come in are like united selling christiano ronaldo and buying nick barmby, they act hard but dont have the balls to back it up, i am young (24 in august) and have never started a fight first, even on the doors, any problems/fun i have had has been self defence
> 
> however lads these days do not use their hands, they will use weapons, the bigger you are the more this happens (i have found), when i was smaller they used to hit me now i am bigger they go home to get a tool/blade
> 
> however turn it to the advantages the job is a laugh from start to finish, you kind of develop a different sense of humour and see some proper funny 5hit, you can if you want to play around with people (although i would not recommend this  ) and some of the best mates i have are from back about 3 years ago when i worked, it went off and they were there and vice versa
> 
> nowadays it goes off, you look to see who's there and realise its just you
> 
> i started a thread a bit ago about someone coming back to stab me with a kitchen fork, now this is a very comical story, i still laugh about it but a fork could take your eye/throat out
> 
> if i had not been so busy laughing i would have dealt with the lad, but the sad thing is that i had NO confidence at all in the lads i was working with, so would have had to take the lad out AND his five mates (holding bottles) on my own, possible but not easy
> 
> my advice? dont do it


did it for a little while when mrs was on an unpaid career break to get her social work quals-this was in a posh type bar in st andrews whre rich students and some locals went-was busy and really never any hassle-hated it -youre made to feel like some half wit and generally looked down on-anti social hours as well,the guys here who have done real doors are spot on-do something else


----------



## notorious1990

done my course about a month ago.. only just had certificates through for it, just about to post application form, and wait for another 6 months for my badge lol!! happy days.

Ben


----------



## LEWIS

its not worth the hasttle mate, got in loads of trouble from it in the end


----------



## LEWIS

and pay was crap about £10 an hour if your lucky


----------



## BLUE(UK)

LEWIS said:


> and pay was crap about £10 an hour if your lucky


Judging from the doorman forum i use sometimes,£10 is a decent rate....one lad is on just £6.00 and 'happy' he says. :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## itraininthedark

£10 pound an hour FCuk that!!! ive never ever worked for less than 15!! unless its a mate and owe a favour then il consider £12.. or if its good mate and hes in some serious trouble il do it for free... doors are funny old thing, there not like they used to be.. all the money is in club clearing!!! even though not too much of it goes on nowdays.. but to people who want to start onthe doors.. if your there to look cool and jsut to try be above other people and there for birds... dont do it be a DJ at a strip club.. if your there out of desperation and money.. well then your there. the firms we've ran we've always carefully selected who we take on, no shirt fillers. at the end of the day when things go wrong and from what ive experienced they can go very very wrong, its good to know your lads are there with you shoulder to shoulder regardless of whats going down.


----------



## Scottswald

lilmisslea said:


> hi couldnt help noticing that you were from newcastle and wondered if youd be able to help me find. someone??


i assume that you are talking to me mate, who is this person?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Scottswald said:


> i assume that you are talking to me mate, who is this person?


His name is Ian and he's a property developer!! :lol:


----------



## lilmisslea

yeh his names ian and he came to chesterfield on 5th july and went to a track day at donnigton park for motorbikes. all i know is that hes originally from kent but has moved to newcastle and i thought that maybe sum1 on here might know him if he goes to the same gym.


----------



## Five-O

warren_1987 said:


> you would be suprised mate, remember its not the size of the dog in the fight but the size of the fight in the dog. you cant understamate what small joint manipulation can do to any one, im only 12 st something on average but i have never struggled to take on bigger blokes.


Good post mate, most meathead can't have a ding-dong either, although they like to think they can.

LoL, suppose im a slight meathead as I train.... :tongue:


----------



## Guest

I have been doing door work for 4 years now, the last year as head door supervisor. Im ona decent rate, more than posted here, I work 4 nights a week,24 hours a week in total. Bad points for me:

Police..they just dont like doorstaff, never there when you need them, always there when you dont.

Violence..its part of the job, been bottled, slashed, broken pint glass into top of my back, smashed with a chair. Thats it in 4 years.

Everything else I do like. The hours mean I can have alot of free time to pursue other interests, study, look after my daughter more. I can eat and train better than in a 9-5 job. Im lucky with the venue I work in, its a lovely place, full of half decent ppl, mainly regulars. I know them all, we rarely get alot of hassle, apart from the odd coked up knob head. I have a strong solid team I work with also. Its helped my confidence 100% and have met alot of decent people doing the job.

Size does make a difference, its about having a presence. I am not a big guy to some on here, 5'9. 15 stone. But I look big ish and I feel doorstaff do need to have a presence of sorts to be taken seriously. hats not doubting a smaller guys ability, but you will get ****ed up idiots trying to take the **** if your small and skinny working the door.

On the whole, I like the job, it pays my bills, allows me to live a life I want and to pursue things I want to do.


----------



## notorious1990

Nice post waheed_akhtar, i would like to it full time aswell when my badge finally arrives lol!!

Ben


----------



## itraininthedark

well said bro, yeh the cops are no good, they actually prosecuted one of our lads who was defending himself aginst two much larger blokes, who ended up being knocked out, a female police office did nothing to help she was stood like 6 ft away (on cctv footage we reviewed) then when our lads knocked the guys out who been hurling abuse and spitting in his face (the other doorman ran off, he physically wont be able to work again for a while) the female copper run over and gassed him in the face??!!?? even though if he didnt make a move the lads were gonna eat him.. cops dont make the job easier, harder if anything.


----------



## andyboro

http://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/teesside-news/2008/07/10/bouncer-fights-for-sight-after-glassing-84229-21317845/

not something id think of doing... at least not up here anyway.


----------



## 2good4u

I was that annoyed with you I pressed the wrong key lol. I was going to say that I don't look down on anyone infact I adore bodybuilders I realise all the Time, effort, willpower etc etc it takes to get such a fabulous body like you guys have. In fact I would much rather date a bodybuilder that any other guys. So before you go calling us women snobby etc. When you was telling a guy not to bother being a doorman don't be to quick to judge, you dont like people doing it to you, Im not a gold digger either. I work hard have my own house and car and only need a guy for fun not a meal ticket.


----------



## evad

im confused


----------



## itraininthedark

...........as am i


----------



## evad

well the way i see it 2good4u and one of the posters above are in a relationship, or were

he has accused her of spending all of her money and she is clarifying that she just wants sex and no money to spend on items such as shoes

i am not sure why the domestic is in here, or if 2good4u is even a member of the female race but i am assuming that they are

anyway the peopel who are telling him not to go for the job are the same ones who do not want to read in three weeks a posts starting with "i lost an eye at work lastnight you all said it would be a good job"

just a guess


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I bet she's blonde!! :whistling: :whistling:

*Rushes off.....for erm.....work!!*

:innocent:


----------



## Golden Man

Britbb said:


> What do you wanna do this sh1t for mate?
> 
> My advice is to only do doorwork as a last resort other than drug dealing tbh.
> 
> After working for 5 years on the doors, i never want to do it again. Its too difficult these days because you are hated by everyone. Hated by customers, by chavs, by managers/owners and by police.
> 
> The doorman (or glass collector) is always the one who is blamed...except the glass collector gets away with it because hes just a glas collector.
> 
> There are also so many terrible doormen in london who dont have a clue hwo to act with customers. I saw a friend lastnight who is a singer in a show in london, i was on her guestlist. I go into the venue and the doorman thinks its right to start punching my arm (because im a bodybuilder) and thinks its a way of showing comradship type thing...the idiot didnt know that it was the arm that my bursitis is in. Had he not stopped when i told him to then himself and the owner (who was on the door) of the venue would have had their heads both put through the glass.
> 
> Im being totally serious here aswell.
> 
> I AM SICK AND TIRED of having foolish doorman do or act 'ard' or try to be 'comrads' when they dont know me.
> 
> Ive been spoken to badly by doormen, they dont realise that ive been head doorman before in a one of londons largest clubs for a while. Yet they talk to me (17 stone ripped) in a condescending way. So i can totally understand peoples frustrations with doormen because there are some really useless ones out there. With an aggressive attitutde and no peoples skills, totally useless for any team.
> 
> Ah, i dont want to go off on a rant, there are w4nkers all over the place thesedays.
> 
> Its not your fault but i know you wont listen to me and youll be working the doors asap (probably take you a year if you apply and do your course now, thats how slow the sia are)...but then in 6 years time youll be saying exactly the same thing.
> 
> If you can get work at a pizza restaraunt or somewhere in london, an expensive restaraunt where nothing really happens then take that. Youll only get a tenner an hour and itll be extremely boring and youll have to put up with pretty and snobby goldigger women and extremely snobby men looking down on you on the time because you are a 'useless meathead' (infact the bigger and better built you are and more effort you put into your physique and more knowledge about training and science of bodysculpture you have, the more they will look down on you. But at least no trouble, afterall chavs dont want to come into an expensive restaraunt as they cant afford to eat in there...but if you work a busy club then expect to have to deal with violence regularly.


britt b not just london i live in pymouth done doorwork and seen the ardmen and actually the doorstaff i worked with in london were better than some in plymouth.basically it is a thankless task bit like police(statement wont go down well but true).Worked london late 80s plymouth 06.not worth it


----------



## 2good4u

No I'm not blonde im highly intelligent


----------



## miles2345

I live in torquay so same people every week, I work in one of those places that is the go between from the pubs to the clubs. Everywhere else uses companies to supply doorman and end up with retards working and different faces each week which causes hassle cos they cant bar people cos they have different faces on the door each week. We have a really good group of guys who are there every week and have been for 7 years and I been there for four now, no hassle no probs and a good place to work. I take home 13.50 after tax but when I was applying for a mortgage when I was twenty it boosted my anual earnings from 25k to 35k and allowed me to buy a great house so I will never mock it, but I am looking forward to getting myt teaching job and not being allowed to work nights due to conflict of interests. Thing is with my old job although it was decent money for my age and I could live on it, it was just an easy 500 a month for workin 4 hours on fri and sat


----------



## Delhi

Its not the glorious job its made out to be. Need to deal with all sorts. But the most irritating thing is all teh drunks who want to be your best friend and proceed to tell you thier life story..............PAIN in the erse mate I can tell you. It can also negativley affect your perception of women too.........................

On the flip side if there is no trouble you get money for nothing and chicks for free


----------



## Guest

Delhi said:


> Its not the glorious job its made out to be. Need to deal with all sorts. But the most irritating thing is all teh drunks who want to be your best friend and proceed to tell you thier life story..............PAIN in the erse mate I can tell you. It can also negativley affect your perception of women too.........................
> 
> On the flip side if there is no trouble you get money for nothing and chicks for free


Agree 100% about the negativelt affecting your perception of women..its caused a few rows between me and my mrs due to me being a [email protected] and thinking she is as some of the slappers out there are. We have been together a while now and I trust her now and everything is cool, but can mess your head up when you first meet women. And also the drunks who want to be your best mates, also the guys who have all been doormen at some point in their lives, as well as the 100's of guys who are 'hench cage fighters init'


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Delhi said:


> It can also negativley affect your perception of women too.........................


Hence me being single and have been a long time....through choice.

...in fact,i have a negative perception of human beings i think.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

2good4u said:


> No I'm not blonde im highly intelligent


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## 2good4u

Thanks Blue you cheeky monkey it's a good job I can only see the back of you otherwise if ever we meet I would bite your ankles for the blonde comment I say bite your ankles because i'm only 4'11 . But I make up for that with a big bubbly personality. Keep up the good work xx


----------



## BLUE(UK)

We all like a wind up now and again. :lol: :lol:

Hope you're enjoying the forum as much as the majority of us do.


----------



## 2good4u

I'm loving it thanks I can see that there are a lot of genuine and helpful guys and girls on here that are keen to help others out I think it's great. I would love to go to watch lots more comps but I feel stupid sitting there on my own I have been to watch a couple in Warrington and in Middleton and all the guys and girls look fantastic. it takes pure dedication and discipline to look as good as you all do.


----------



## Guest

2good4u said:


> I'm loving it thanks I can see that there are a lot of genuine and helpful guys and girls on here that are keen to help others out I think it's great. I would love to go to watch lots more comps but I feel stupid sitting there on my own I have been to watch a couple in Warrington and in Middleton and all the guys and girls look fantastic. it takes pure dedication and discipline to look as good as you all do.


 :thumb:


----------



## Guest

2good4u said:


> I'm loving it thanks I can see that there are a lot of genuine and helpful guys and girls on here that are keen to help others out I think it's great. I would love to go to watch lots more comps but I *feel stupid sitting there on my own I have been to watch a couple in Warrington and in Middleton* and all the guys and girls look fantastic. it takes pure dedication and discipline to look as good as you all do.


Hi no need to feel stupid, I too went to the same comps on my own to watch, felt a berk goin in as everyone is in couples or groups, sat on my own, knew no-one .......then thought WTF who gives a stuff, I'm here for me. If there are anymore down our way you can meet up with me chuck if you want :thumb:

Lin


----------



## 2good4u

That sounds good to me Lin. Would love to meet up and go to the comps thanks xx


----------



## pflx

SCOTT, DOORWORK SHOULD BE DONE FOR THE MONEY AND NOWT ELSE. ITS A GOOD WAY TO EARN EXTRA CASH BUT THATS IT, THERES LOADS OF DAFT FOLK THAT DO IT SO THEY CAN STICK THERE CHESTS OUT AND TELL FOLK THERE A DOORMAN. TREAT CUSTOMERS WITH RESPECT, REMEMBER MOST OF WHAT GOES ON WILL BE ON CAMERA FOR BOTH YOUR OWN SAFETY AND THE CUSTOMERS SAFETY. YOU WILL GET LOADS OF **** / ABUSE MOSTLY OF FOLK THAT CANT STAND UP OR SPEAK PROPERLY DUE TO DRINK / DRUGS AND QUITE A FEW DUE TO LACK OF EDUCATION. ITS LIKE OUT, THERE ARE PLENTY NICE FOLK YOU'LL MEET AND PLENTY MONGS / ASS HOLES, JUST QUITE A FEW OF THE NORMALLY NICE FOLK WILL BE SO ****ED THEY WONT KNOW WHAT THEY ARE SAYING OR DOING WHICH MAKES THEM A PAIN IN THE ****. NO DISRESPECT TO WOMEN BUT JUST BEWARE OF THE OVERLY FRIENDLY LADIES, AS THEY HAVE PROBLY BEEN JUST AS A FRIENDLY TO A FEW OTHERS CHAPS THAT NIGHT BEFORE YOU!


----------



## Nytol

BLUE(UK) said:


> Hence me being single and have been a long time....through choice.
> 
> .*..in fact,i have a negative perception of human beings i think.*


Working the Door certainly gave me one, which I am trying to address now, but going to my mates club last night just re-enforced it.


----------



## Pagie

I did about 6 months on the doors as a favour for my mates uncle who ran the firm. Got paid 10 quid an hour cash in hand which was nice but not really much for the risks involved. I loved the job, would probably go back and do it tomorrow if I could but due to a criminal record I cant get a badge, could really do with the extra cash at the moment too. Kept me out of the pub on Fri and Saturday nights and had just as good a time whilst doing the doors. I worked at a pretty easy place too so never had much bother. If its something you want to do then go for it, only time will tell if you enjoy it or not. I had some really good nights and some really **** ones but I wouldnt change it and Im glad Ive had the experience.


----------



## evad

right for the record i did 4 and a half years, 4 years of it in 5hitty clubs fighting fighters, avoiding stuff, etc

most of the time i enjoyed the job and found it a laugh, however as nytol says you develop a negative view of a lot of society, it has made me paranoid to a worrying extent, girls are seen as objects and even though i live on my own and have my own place i am reluctant to invite them to my house until they have passed a number of tests (ie they are not nuts)

this is due to some of the situations i have found myself to be in in the past in all aspects of the job, but in particular in the days before i learnt not to dabble with women who find doormen desirable

another thing it did for me was ensure that i have been single for over two years, think of it this way do you think females want to meet you at 2am after you have finished work? when they do they are usually too drunk, or they then want a 5 hour sex marathon which is all well and good if you were not up at 6am for the day job 

anyone who is considering it and has the readies for the badge, training, etc i would recommend it just for the experience (as pagie says)


----------



## Nytol

davetherave said:


> and even though i live on my own and have my own place i am reluctant to invite them to my house until they have passed a number of tests *(ie they are not nuts)*


I assume you did not have many round then,


----------



## evad

> I assume you did not have many round then,


sounds like you want a story?

these are from when i was living at my mum and dads

girl one - got pregnant even though i wore a balloon and she lost the baby a few weeks later but didnt go to hospital, she went straight on the pi55.

i slept with this girl once, and i'll be honest i learnt a lesson, i did a terrible terrible thing in my days as a player and another thing i did after i had car sex with her in a police station car park was to tell her not toa talk to me whilst i was working (so i could see what was on offer) and i would see her after work (if nothing was going)

i had it made

until a few weeks later when me and my other two colleagues walked across the road to our cars and an older lady was argueing with her and they were fighting on the other side of the street, i got in me car (pretty new at the time) and drove off, the lady was running after me with mad eyes

next day i get a text explaining her mother was not happy (really???) but she had sorted it

woman two - explains on our first "date" (going for a drink in town after work) that she had been raped a bit back and named some people who had done it, i have met some of these people and she found out first then dropped this on me explaining if i told her brother he would get himself killed, however she did not know even the most basic information about these people so i assume it was BS

she also came back to mine on a first date and didnt tell her mum or brother who were ringing MY phone, we didnt do anything

woman three -i went out with her for a month, if i was on the toilet in the morning (having a morning poo before work) she would urinate in the bath, i saw this once and added it to the belching and farting (which were far worse then my protein farts) and ended it

near the ned we went out for a meal, me , her and my sister, so i looked like pimp daddy, the waitress was a nice little piece and i was getting some flirty flirt action off her (due to looking liek a pimp) and woman three was going to stab her eyes out

she also, on one occasion when we went to my bosses club (my boss used to run manchester at one time) decided to kick off on the bosses daughter (ran the club), trying to get over the bar at her, this was bad news for me as i was not going to get called into the office over her

ended it soon after

woman four - believed that i was going to buy a house in the area (i was working 70 miles away from home) and move her in, and gladly offered sexual intercourse, the next weekend when she realised that i actually was not moving up there she sent 4 female mates to look for me at the club (i had asked for a move to a different city expecting this to happen)

she tried to commit suicide then gave my number to her larger friend who made it quite clear it was on offer, i didnt go

woman five - expected me to go home with her, her sister and her mum one night, not bad if her mum was attractive, she looked like deidre barlow

the list goes on, this is the highlights


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Dave,you pull crazy munters dude!! :thumb: :thumb :

As soon as i get a full time job,i am out of the door game.I get paid well from it but i have seen ALL that 'clubland' has to offer and it's either your lifestyle or it isn't....sadly it's not mine.

Just last night was a huge brawl involving rounders bats/batons and the blood was everywhere(i aint shy but i dont like peoples blood all over me),this is what makes me think less and less of humans these days.The nice people pass by without a problem but the only ones you notice are the scum bags,the only ones you deal with,scum bags,the only ones wanting to fight.....scum bags!!  

CCTV is another thing that riles me about the job.

Widespread use of drugs which in turn makes most people(superman). 

Youths who are untouchable.....cos they know their 'rights'(and so do i:whistling.


----------



## musc

Like everything else in the UK now you have to pay [email protected] loads for the bloody licience, you go get your city and guilds on the 4 day course but then you have to send off for the badge which costs hundreds and never comes. Worked on the doors myself a few times but just hated it, there is nothing worse then being sober and having to deal with drunk people. Like everything in the UK the government creates this licience so blokes that are skint and need to work on the doors then have to shell out a load of cash to do it. Then you only get paid 10quid an hour which after tax you'd have to be working 7 days a week to support a family and risking your life potentially every night. People in the UK today have no value of human life so why stand infront of these guys as a target for 7.5 quid an hour after tax.


----------



## redman

Working the door was fun for me for the first year, but it soon became a drag, most the decent lads left the game when the SIA messed everything up and I quit after I choaked some coked up idiot out and they didnt wake up for about 40-50 seconds. I have choaked people in out before in MMA training and on a couple of occations on the door and they all came round in 10 seconds or so.

The job was getting me down, I slept most of the day and awake during the night, 90% of the people you talk to were sad individuals, It became dangerous when I was left with a weak team of guys in their early 20s/late teens. Then I saw my liberty and life flash infront of my eyes when I thought I killed this guy.

I had a court case hang over me for the best part of a year. When I quit I felt better looked better, trainied better, as as soon as the court case was dropped I never looked back.

Its one of the worst jobs you can do IMO. Size means nothing mate.

Please do not take this the wrong way sir. The fact that you ask does size matter tells me you are not cut out for the reality of working a door, as this question tells me you dont really know how to defent your self or the kennetics or the mentality of fighting. Ok 99.9% of the time you stand there board, people watching and chatting to your mate but 0.1% of the time you are in the sh1t. Unless you can handle your self (and I dont mean non-contact martial arts) unless you can be confident in your ability to stop someone smashing a bottle over your head and unless you can get smacked in the face and carry on dont even think about it.

The doors these days are full of shirt fillers, plastic doormen with a badge.They may go 2-3 years maybe even longer without getting into trouble but sooner or later they will get hurt.

I would never want to put my self in a dangerous situation.


----------



## redman

pauly7582 said:


> Certainly. My point was that it would be sensible to have greater strength than average joe beer guzzler.
> 
> I was thinking of one lad I knew who was 5ft nothing at all and 'a bit' stocky. He couldnt even get women to leave the bar at chucking out time. He was found in the mens toilets once beggin some jocks to leave while they tugged on his tie and tickled his ears.


there is no cctv in the toilets I would be kicking people in the balls and poking eyes out. :thumb:


----------



## evad

> there is no cctv in the toilets I would be kicking people in the balls and poking eyes out.


no but there are witnesses, and if you are seen goign into the toilets and later a dead body is found all of the people who went in the toilets (including you) will be questioned

i have used the toilet trick, it is a good one as long as you can get off straight away, which you cant you have to stand there like a sitting duck all night

if you have a fight in a club while youre drinking you go home and get off with it 

i gave up 6 weeks ago, i miss some parts but i dont miss having time at the weekends to go out with females, the lads and also to troll bodybuilding forums


----------



## miles2345

The biggest thing is while I get 15 quid an hour when 90% of the time you have a fairly easy job (if you can take chopsy dikheads with a pinch of salt) its great but if you think about it if after 15 yrs on the door like some people i work with, you can get ONE person who sticks a knife in your neck then its not worth all the money backdated in one chunk.

Saying that I'm a strong believer that you cant live your life by what ifs when you could live the model life like a guy i knew who just dropped dead at 28 from a hereditary heart condition that he kjnew nothing about.


----------



## redman

davetherave said:


> no but there are witnesses, and if you are seen goign into the toilets and later a dead body is found all of the people who went in the toilets (including you) will be questioned
> 
> i have used the toilet trick, it is a good one as long as you can get off straight away, which you cant you have to stand there like a sitting duck all night
> 
> if you have a fight in a club while youre drinking you go home and get off with it
> 
> i gave up 6 weeks ago, i miss some parts but i dont miss having time at the weekends to go out with females, the lads and also to troll bodybuilding forums


Self defence! I was attacked by drunk patrons when I asked them to leave.

I once had some guy who refused to leave the toilet cubicle. The door was open but he just wedged his feet to the side of the door.

I smiled winked at him and said "oh ok then its like that is it,,, bend over then" I then unzipped my fly.

The guy darted out faster than his legs could carry him. It was so funny.

I also like throwing pints of water over the locked toilet doors when people refused to leave.


----------



## Nytol

redman said:


> The doors these days are full of shirt fillers, plastic doormen with a badge.They may go 2-3 years maybe even longer without getting into trouble but sooner or later they will get hurt.


Absolutely!!! :thumbup1:

Dave; as I thought, not too many sane ones  .


----------



## evad

> Dave; as I thought, not too many sane ones .


nope and the few sane ones were fooked off due to the behaviour of past women, sad but true


----------



## Diesel Power

Scottswald said:


> any of you here doormen?
> 
> how would i get started (what courses would i go on and how long would they take)?
> 
> what is the pay like?
> 
> How much does bodysize make a differance?


Alright mate, did u get sorted?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

I would also like to get my door badge as i have been thinking about it for sometime now but not sure how i go about it, will have to look into it. BTW i am in the west midlands area.


----------



## Diesel Power

Chris4Pez said:


> I would also like to get my door badge as i have been thinking about it for sometime now but not sure how i go about it, will have to look into it. BTW i am in the west midlands area.


A couple of smaller lads who I were workin with on site mentioned it to me, so went down to where they worked, met their Gaffer and took it from there. Did my Door Supervisors course and paid for my badge (cost nearly three tonne though). Like the guys said earlier you don't have to be huge, although I find it helps as get probabaly least ****.


----------



## stevie_C

ok so here's my 2 pennies for what its worth.

you need a level 2 in door supervision, then apply for your sia license.

My license took 4 weeks, it can take months though and costs 245 quid whether you get it or not. (declined if you have form)

The job is what you make it, I get £10 an hour and some venues you really earn it, others its money for nothing.

You will work with some blinding gents, you will work with some complete muppets.

If your not happy or dont feel safe with the team your on with then dont go back.

In terms of size, it can be helpful, but then theres the magic of pain compliance.

I'm 6'2" and 14 1/2 stone and have took some lumps who have made me look like a little femlord out with a nasty wrist lock or a finger under the nose.

If people are coked up though, all the twisting,bending, slapping,poking and punching wont help you, you just need 3 of you to pick them up and take them out as cokeheads are superhuman when theyre high. 8st ringing wet and they can still make you feel like your trying to move a mountain. An incredibly wiggly and awkward mountain.

I really enjoy it, but things bounce off me and dont bother me, some people can take things that are said to them personally and it can bother them. Just remember, people are VERY different when theyre ****ed.

Good evening all!


----------



## spiderpants

i was a steward for 17 years and although i have a fighting background covering from when i was 12 years old, i only used it when there was no other option.

definately sit the door supervisors course and get the badge.

then try stewarding for a while. its not a job lots of people can do and u need to get mentally tough pretty quick.

must admit, i loved it though. best job ive ever had


----------



## stevie_C

I think stewarding would do my tree in. Get the license and try both mate?


----------



## cmcafee

i work the doors, im 6ft 15st 5.

my mate who also works the doors is 6ft 6 and weighs 19st.

hes a scary bloke to. when he is working no-one messes with him.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Like few have said, not really about size etc, remember most the people your dealing with are drunk so you have a massive advantage anyway. Few of my mates do it and get 12 pound an hour, decent wage and pretty easy job IMO


----------



## Tassotti

The original post is 3 years old...

Wonder if the member is still on here...Wonder if he ever became a doorman...Wonder what he thinks now?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Afghan said:


> Like few have said, not really about size etc, remember most the people your dealing with are drunk so you have a massive advantage anyway. Few of my mates do it and get 12 pound an hour, decent wage and pretty easy job IMO


pretty easy?? lol, i dont think so.

just last night i had 2 blokes threatening me and 3 other colleagues on the doors cus we wouldnt let them in for being too drunk. Then one of them found an empty bottle of Bud on the floor and throw it at us, just missed and smashed on the wall behind us. I then ran at full speed and shoulder barged the [email protected], which when you have a lean 17 & half stone hitting a stationary object kinda sends it flying, which he did. He also landed and smashed the back of his head on pavement KO'ing him for afew seconds and splitting his head open, bloody ****ing out. His mate also got steam rolled by a 20+ stone doorman. Wasnt so tough or lippy after that i can tell you lol

and the week before i had to jump on and protect/shield a guy who was head butted and attacked by 6 other blokes. So saying Bouncers have a pretty easy job isnt the correct opinion


----------



## Readyandwaiting

True that.

I did it on and off for a couple years mainly weekends and the odd cinema premiere which is ****ing easy.

But rough pubs are not fun to work in.

Everyone is so clicky, the manager was/is an absolute cnut.

Lots of drug taking, people falling over, fighting, too many people and very little doormen.

I really h8ed working there.

But then I worked in an arts centre for a bit and it was light compared to that place, so mouthy kids, a few drunks and the odd street brawl but I came to no harm thank fuk

and the week before i had to jump on and protect/shield a guy who was head butted and attacked by 6 other blokes. So saying Bouncers have a pretty easy job isnt the correct opinion


----------



## shane89

i used to have quite alot of respect for bouncers, always polite to them and still know quite a few now, but i went to a nightclub up london, quite a big one and i got set up by them "to rob" luckily for me i can handle myself and was quite sober and managed to get out with just a big black eye. i wont say where it is because im still after them and thats the thing people dont realise when they want to become doormen, some people get to big for their boots and become a bully and will upset the wrong people and get it thrown back in their face, you think your always being backed up by your team but they are not their with you when you drive home off a night and not knowing your being followed.

dont get me wrong i do know a few teams that wouldnt dream of being bullies and are always polite, helpful etc and escort in a firm but good mannered way mostly the older schooled guys with very good martial arts training.


----------



## Aries 11

Hi everyone,

In Melbourne Australia our door supervisor course, is just called a Security course for a Crowd Controllers license which is for clubs and pubs or a Security guard license which is for buildings and businesses, the duration is 10 days, and there are 19 units of competences, or 19 different aspects you are trained in and then tested to be deemed competent or not yet competent.

The pay rate varies for new and experienced personnel, between $18-$25 on average and $25-$30 if you're been in the game for a while, most of this is just part time work thurs-sun or you can work during the week as well.

Now it's up to you, how you earn your income from this industry, you can be professional and safe and earn your money smartly or you can be a cowboy and get what you deserve, and earn your money the hard way.

Remember your Supervisor's door person's or our Security course is only an introduction to get a license to work that's the easy part, its actually working in the field and dealing with the many unpredictable scenarios is what will test your conditioned response, and give you more experience, this can make or break many Security personnel.

The Security industry already has a poor reputation and image so it is your responsibility to enhance and to improve on standards where you can, and when possible be a positive example and role model to other team members.

This demonstrates professionalism and safety and encourages cooperation from your customers, you must identify you're the venues standards at the front door, so customers understand what is acceptable and unacceptable.

The solution is not talking for 10-15 minutes and hoping it will resolve the situation or using extreme or excessive force to assault or hospitalize your clients, the solution is simply to advise your client of their options and then based on their response take the most appropriate action to their circumstances.

I hope this helps your situation.

Cheers

Aries11


----------



## hometrainer

you will need to book an SIA approved course its normally over two weekends .you will also have to have a criminal record check done if you dont pass that you wont get a licence or your money back.its around 250 for the course and another 250 to apply to the SIA for a licence after you have donethe course.

wages vary its around 12 qiud an hour in my neck of the wooods .

expect to get abused by every drunk and chav in town,as these days most of them know you cant touch them as you will end up losing your licence forget anything you might have seen in films like rise of the foot solider,its not like that anymore .do any thing wrong and the police will jump at the chance to try and prosicute you as your an easy target ,although most police are ok andtry to help if they can as there kind of in the same boat these days and if youu are unluck enough to live in the same town you work in then be prepared to get trouble on a night out with some one you have thrown out before .other than that its a great job


----------



## mikep81

The thread is nearly 4 years old. I think he may have found out the info he wanted by now!!


----------



## Tassotti

mikep81 said:


> The thread is nearly 4 years old. I think he may have found out the info he wanted by now!!


Maybe the OP likes to do really really thorough research


----------



## TinTin998

My honest opinion ive been a doorman for 2.5 years and i seen/been in a loada scraps you dont have to be big to do the job its a bonus and a detterent but as long as u got ya wits about u and use your head 80% of the time u can deal with the situation i got a guy working with me whos a whizz with words and can talk anyone down and end up best mates with in a few mins and pay varies from different areas u work in


----------



## phoenixlaw

Britbb said:


> What do you wanna do this sh1t for mate?
> 
> My advice is to only do doorwork as a last resort other than drug dealing tbh.
> 
> After working for 5 years on the doors, i never want to do it again. Its too difficult these days because you are hated by everyone. Hated by customers, by chavs, by managers/owners and by police.
> 
> The doorman (or glass collector) is always the one who is blamed...except the glass collector gets away with it because hes just a glas collector.
> 
> There are also so many terrible doormen in london who dont have a clue hwo to act with customers. I saw a friend lastnight who is a singer in a show in london, i was on her guestlist. I go into the venue and the doorman thinks its right to start punching my arm (because im a bodybuilder) and thinks its a way of showing comradship type thing...the idiot didnt know that it was the arm that my bursitis is in. Had he not stopped when i told him to then himself and the owner (who was on the door) of the venue would have had their heads both put through the glass.
> 
> Im being totally serious here aswell.
> 
> I AM SICK AND TIRED of having foolish doorman do or act 'ard' or try to be 'comrads' when they dont know me.
> 
> Ive been spoken to badly by doormen, they dont realise that ive been head doorman before in a one of londons largest clubs for a while. Yet they talk to me (17 stone ripped) in a condescending way. So i can totally understand peoples frustrations with doormen because there are some really useless ones out there. With an aggressive attitutde and no peoples skills, totally useless for any team.
> 
> Ah, i dont want to go off on a rant, there are w4nkers all over the place thesedays.
> 
> Its not your fault but i know you wont listen to me and youll be working the doors asap (probably take you a year if you apply and do your course now, thats how slow the sia are)...but then in 6 years time youll be saying exactly the same thing.
> 
> If you can get work at a pizza restaraunt or somewhere in london, an expensive restaraunt where nothing really happens then take that. Youll only get a tenner an hour and itll be extremely boring and youll have to put up with pretty and snobby goldigger women and extremely snobby men looking down on you on the time because you are a 'useless meathead' (infact the bigger and better built you are and more effort you put into your physique and more knowledge about training and science of bodysculpture you have, the more they will look down on you. But at least no trouble, afterall chavs dont want to come into an expensive restaraunt as they cant afford to eat in there...but if you work a busy club then expect to have to deal with violence regularly.


Well thats pi55ed on his chips.


----------

